
Behind the Scenes on Apple's Aperture Team - CharlesW
https://daringfireball.net/linked/2020/01/29/hynes-aperture
======
m0zg
To this day, Aperture has hands down the best UI (for me at least) for what it
was trying to do. But the first few releases were absolute and total steaming
piles of buggy shit. So I concur with that developer who was "standing in the
back".

